# Some Paint Scheme Help... Tau



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, my next army i want is a Tau army, but i have no clue of the colours to use...

Anyone know any sites so i can see some or want to upload some pics for ideas.

There was a scheme in the old codex i liked but i might try somthing different.
Preferably Urban/Camo

Appreciate it.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

A scheme like this is somthing id aim for, any ideas though anyone? i was thinking bout using a grey/white armour colour, black underneath were the exo-skeleton is showing at the joints, with some sort of camo marks like straight edged though.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Those are really nice. I like the hint of orange to the camo. Really brings out the rest.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

yeah, me to panda.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Those are freeking great pics!

Who did them? Where they from?

Anyhoo i would just copy that myself ( and i dont do that normally.)


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

I was actualy thinking of copying them my self, instead using a light plasma type blue, maybe ice blue.

That pic came from coolminiornot.


----------



## Jimmy (Mar 22, 2008)

Throw some deep dark green in with the black or highlight in light browns and yellows. Variate in between the shades, thats if your going for a camo look. There more industrial those Tau up their using blues will accentuate your cool tones.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I really like those. That's the first Tau army I've seen that I am really impressed with. My vote: Go for it!:victory:


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, thanks damned fist. I'm gonna go for it.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

foulacy said:


> Yeah, thanks damned fist. I'm gonna go for it.


Please post some pic's of your progress!k:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> That's the first Tau army I've seen that I am really impressed with.


Not sure how I feel about that Fist.....


Couple I like:

http://www.coolminiornot.com/120818
http://www.coolminiornot.com/41161
http://www.coolminiornot.com/181685
http://www.coolminiornot.com/172558


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

I love the hammerhead and the second battlesuit. The way he has painted the light effect off his helmet on to his chest is awesome. Im stuck for choice now, Wraithlord do you fancy posting a pic of one of your battlesuits up.

And no probs damned fist, but im just planning at the moment, need to save up and buy the models first lol.
I was thinking about getting the forgeworld crisis suit (the suit leaders) and use each one to command a squad of 3 battlesuits each to there own configuration. What you guys think.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> That's the first Tau army I've seen that I am really impressed with.
> 
> 
> 
> > Not sure how I feel about that Fist.....


Not meant to offend my friend.:victory: Your army is definitely painted to a high level, but I'm not a fan of Tau in general.

Liking the effect of the chrome guy you posted though. I'll have to save that one for future reference.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Hehehe I am just yankin yer chain Fist 

Foulacy: mine are nowhere near as good as the ones posted in here but here is a pic with them and the rest in it


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

I, like it wraith. The suits give a "tron" type "matrix" feel, i like the way its highlighted. I'm also a big fan of having the railguns attached to the arms of the broadsides instead of the shoulders. Nice army with yet another good scheme.
Good work.


----------

